# collecting lightweights but im to short to drive them



## fleetwing47 (Dec 25, 2008)

hey guys i love collecting these old bikes im a guy im 16 and only 5`2 and i like collecting these bikes but im just to small to ride them do you guys think that it is weird that i am collecting them if i can`t ride them.


----------



## sam (Dec 25, 2008)

Not weird at all.You should look for the smaller sized frames so you can enjoy a bit more your hobby,but collecting is collecting.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 26, 2008)

Small sized frames are scarce but can be found. Would be a good nitch for the collector who can ride them. I have 3 50cm and smaller road bikes for sale right now and had some other interesting ones a while back. They can be as hard to sell as they are to find, not as many buyers out there.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Try this site for a good article on which frame size is right for you;
http://www.rivbike.com/article/bike_fit/choosing_a_frame_size
I think I've got a 47cm frame in the basement youcan have.  It's shabby but it was a nice bike once.
I restored a couple of bike and wondered why I was so uncomfortable (I'm pretty tall).  Now i collct bikes my size and have a lot more fun riding.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 26, 2008)

they're all nice bikes once LOL


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 28, 2009)

*improvise!*

just screw wood blocks to the pedals! then you will have the leg reach! i do it.


----------

